# Filling a dovetail slot.



## yaknfish (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Marlin rifle with a peep sight on the reciever. The rear sight dovetail slot has been filled with a Marbles (I think) slot filler. But it's wider than the contour of the barrel and doesn't look good. What's the best procedure for reshaping it? I'm thinking scribing the plug, removing it from the gun and filing to the line. Then re-bluing. Any suggestions?


----------



## jglenn (Mar 10, 2010)

yep scribing it will get you close then use masking tape around the barrel slot and finish with a fine file.. touch up with Oxpho blue and you should be fine


----------



## yaknfish (Mar 10, 2010)

So, do you file the whole job with it in the barrel? Or, if I scribe it and take it out of the barrel, how do I hold it? Make a jig to clamp in the vise?


----------



## jglenn (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd scrib it and cut the majority down outside the firearm, then finish on the gun. (less change to mare the gun)


----------



## yaknfish (Mar 12, 2010)

This thing's pretty tiny. Any tips on how to hold it?


----------



## jglenn (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a very small vice I use for slot sights.. almost need a jeweler's vice


----------



## Sharps40 (Mar 12, 2010)

If its a marbles dovetail filler it could be aluminium.  Check it with a magnet once its off the barrel.  If so, can't blue it and the brownells aluminum black is not so good either.  Might try making a dovetail filler from cold rolled flat stock and blueing it.  About the best fit is gonna require fileing it on the barrel and trust me, the file is gonna kiss the nice blueing about 1/2" from the slot, yuck.  Might wanna consider just living with the Marbles blank?


----------

